# haïr (prononciation)



## languagemaster

Si je dis en espagnol.... Yo te odio... ca c´est je te hais ou je t´hais.

Et puis , pourquoi?

Est-ce que je le prononce aver la lettre H prononcée ou muette?

Merci!!


----------



## josepbadalona

"Je te é" !!! 
le "h" est "aspiré" et empêche de dire "je té"


----------



## languagemaster

allors, ca veut dire qu´il est prononcé?  

merci!


----------



## coup de pouce

Non, il n'est pas prononcé. Mais on l'entend quand même. Plus exactement on entend son silence:
Devant un mot débutant par un H aspiré, on ne fait pas de liaisons et l'article qui le précède ne prend pas d'apostrophe.

Dans "les hollandais" le H est aspiré et on ne fait pas la liaison (dire les Zollandais est une faute courrante)
De même, on dit un hollandais et pas un Nollandais, Le hollandais et pas l'hollandais.

Par contre "les hémisphères" le H est muet et on prononce "Zémisphères". On dit aussi l'hémisphère nord. Dans ce cas, on lit le mot comme si le H n'existait pas.


----------



## josepbadalona

languagemaster said:


> allors, ca veut dire qu´il est prononcé?
> 
> merci!


 
non !! le "h" n'est jamais prononcé : il empêche de faire la liaison
on appelle "h aspiré" en français (à tort!) un h qui provoque un hiatus
donc 
je hais = je é
la haine = la ène
la honte s'écrit "la" puisque honte commence par un h aspiré; le homard, le haricot, le hibou
mais dans
l'horloge (une) l'honneur(un) l'hiver (un) l'habit (un) l'humeur (une)..., 
le "h" ne compte pas, on fait comme s'il n'existait pas il est "muet"


----------



## sibhor

Oui, en quelque sorte, on peut considérer qu'il est prononcé (DANS LE SENS OU IL DOIT ETRE PRIS EN COMPTE), donc tu ne peux pas lier (en 2 syllabes) "je t'hais" mais tu dois dire "je te hais" en 3 syllabes.
Les Français même en langage parlé ne diront pas "je t'hais" mais "j'te hais"...
Bon courage!


----------



## languagemaster

mais comment est-ce que ca sonne?-  La hache aspirée?  H  

Merci


----------



## languagemaster

comment sonne-t-il?
merci


----------



## josepbadalona

languagemaster said:


> comment sonne-t-il?
> merci


 
il ne sonne pas !!! tu l'oublies !!!! mais tu ne lies pas les deux mots , c'est tout !!


----------



## languagemaster

ddddddddddddddddddmerci


----------



## coup de pouce

languagemaster said:


> mais comment est-ce que ca sonne?- La hache aspirée? H
> 
> Merci


 
Contrairement à l'espagnol, en français, les noms des lettre sont tous masculins:

Le A, le B, le C, etc.


----------



## languagemaster

des lettre sont tous masculins:

Est-ce que ce mot-la est prononcé comme tous avec le S prononcé ou muet?

merci!


----------



## josepbadalona

les noms de lettres sont tousssssssssssssssssss masculins
les lettres sont toutes au masculin 

(a, b, c, sont des "mots" masculins ; mais le mot "lettre" est féminin !!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## wcuriosa

y como se pronuncia en :

nous haïmes ?....et  vous haïtes? es similar a vous êtes?

gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

La diéresis sobre la* i* indica (como en español) que la *i* se pronuncia separada.
- _vous (h)a / ïtes_
Aunque dudo mucho que tengas jamas la ocasión de oír _vous haïtes_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Matcauthon

Prononçons-nous tous les formes conjuguer de 'haïr' aux présents avec la même commencement?

eg.
è
è
è
è-ssons
è-ssez
è-ssent

Il me sens comme les formes aux pluriels auront une prononciation différent, plutôt comme "è-issons". Est-ce vrai?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Matcauthon:

Les trois personnes du singulier: è

Mais les trois du pluriel ont un ï, avec un tréma sur le i, qui sépare le a du i dans la prononciation. Chaque voyelle récupère donc le son normal qui lui appartient: h*a*-*i*-ssons; h*a*-*i*-ssez; h*a*-*i*-ssent
Il n'y a plus du tout de son è au pluriel.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Matcauthon

Merci beaucoup, je le souviendrai.


----------



## thesmithtopher

Je regarde maintenant un filme québécois (J'ai tué ma mère) et je jure que j'entends "Je te haïs" dans la conjugaison présente (c'est-à-dire qu'il dit "je te hais" mais qu'il prononce "hais" comme "haïs"). Est-ce que ça se prononce différemment au Québec?


----------



## Nanon

Je n'aurais pas trouvé toute seule. Il semble que cette prononciation existe au Québec mais qu'elle est familière.



> Le tréma du verbe haïr disparaît cependant à la première, à la deuxième et à la troisième personne du singulier, au présent de l'indicatif, ainsi qu'à la deuxième personne du singulier, à l'impératif. Dans ces quatre cas, les lettres ai se prononcent donc, exceptionnellement, [E] (è), comme le mot haie. Dans ce contexte, la prononciation [ai] (a-i), qui est courante au Québec, est familière. Notons également que le verbe haïr commence par un h aspiré; on doit donc éviter à l'écrit l'élision du e du pronom qui précède et à l’oral, l’enchaînement correspondant.



http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3559


----------



## janpol

Parler de "h aspiré" me semble un peu abusif : il n'y a ni liaison ni élision mais cela ne signifie pas qu'il y a aspiration. (Les arabophones peuvent parler d'aspiration, me semble-t-il, et c'est fort différent)
Notons que la liaison abusive peut induire un autre sens : j'ai personnellement entendu (et ce n'était pas une blague) "les Zhéros" et, dit par un hispanophone), "il est en Nhaut"... Or l'expression "être en eau" (être couvert de sueur) existe...
Notons encore la différence de prononciation entre masculin et féminin en ce qui concerne le mot "héros" : les /héros", "les Zhéroïnes". Ce n'est certainement pas arbitraire : "héros" est en concurrence avec "zéro", ce n'est pas le cas de "héroïne"


----------

